# Why are lawn levelling rakes so damned expensive?



## TheThirstyTurtle

First time poster here. I have an established KBG lawn with some low spots that drive me crazy when I mow. I'd like to level these patches out with a topsoil mix of sand and compost. I'd love to use a dedicated lawn leveling take or lute (commonly called a "levelawn"). But why is it so expensive?! It seems like a simple design, and the rake isn't made from solid gold or another precious metal.

The cheapest option I've seen is from a website called PrecisionUSA which currently sells a 30" width model for $105. But when you add the $35 shipping cost, the total price comes out to $140. And that's the best price I've seen so far this season.

I experimented with a bit of leveling last year when I added sand to very small patch in my lawn, using a push broom and the back of a regular metal rake to work the sand down into the canopy. I know I can keep using the broom and general rake for future levelling work, but I'd like to get a lawn levelling rake similar to the Levelawn if it was more affordable after tax and shipping (say around $100).


----------



## stotea

Yeah, they're spendy. I think that's just how much they are. You could try making your own out of PVC: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4013


----------



## jabopy

Same here, with what I've spent on trying to make one myself i could have bought a ready made one. Now I've got home made efforts around my shed. Probably not as good.!!


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle

The golf supply companies are apparently having a hard time keeping the lawn leveling rakes in stock. I'm assuming this is due to increased demand from homeowners who have been weaned on YouTube lawn leveling videos over the past 18 months and are inspired to level their own lawns.


----------



## FlaDave

I've been using this push broom squeegee for leveling. It's worked well for my small lawn, probably not as good as a leveling rake but its $15.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Quickie-2-in-1-Squeegee-Push-Broom-635SU1/202843362


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Ya tell me about it, just ordered a 36" one.


----------



## Wfrobinette

I got mine last week from R&R. 36"

It has some weight to it for sure. Metal isn't cheap.


----------



## ZachUA

I am super close to pulling trigger on one. Seems like with a few lengths of angle iron, a bracket, and a pole you could weld up something very similar. The welds don't have to be perfect for it to work.


----------



## J_nick

Got a friend that owns a welder? Go pick up the metal from a supply shop for ~$50 and a 12 pack of beer. 30 minutes later you have one for half the price.


----------



## HortGuy

You talking about one like this?
https://www.amleo.com/leonard-aluminum-grading-rake-36in-wide/p/AG366/


----------



## ZachUA

HortGuy said:


> You talking about one like this?
> https://www.amleo.com/leonard-aluminum-grading-rake-36in-wide/p/AG366/


one like this: https://rrproducts.com/Level-Rake%5E-48inch-product55241


----------



## J_nick

HortGuy said:


> You talking about one like this?
> https://www.amleo.com/leonard-aluminum-grading-rake-36in-wide/p/AG366/


I think he's looking for something like this, pic from @Mightyquinn



Edit: @ZachUA beat me to it


----------



## Mrsamman

I am going to build one of these. Question for those that have them. Is the main tubes just 3/4 square tubing or are they 1"? I have some 1" tubing at the shop.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Mightyquinn

I think it's 3/4" tubing but 1" should work just fine but will be a little heavier.


----------



## Jordan90

ZachUA said:


> I am super close to pulling trigger on one. Seems like with a few lengths of angle iron, a bracket, and a pole you could weld up something very similar. The welds don't have to be perfect for it to work.


Where are you in Bama. Been trying to find someone to go halfsies on one for the 1-2 times I do sand.


----------



## Shindoman

I have one and it's served me well but I just got a drag mat and this last topdress the rake never got used. Drag mat is so much better for me.


----------



## Morgan

I just purchased this leveling rake off of Amazon this week.

Midwest 10036 Aluminum Landscape Rake, 36-Inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000C1XMY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_YhrZCbBZPB460


----------



## Mightyquinn

Morgan said:


> I just purchased this leveling rake off of Amazon this week.
> 
> Midwest 10036 Aluminum Landscape Rake, 36-Inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000C1XMY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_YhrZCbBZPB460


Just FYI, that's a Landscape Rake and not a Leveling Rake. That's more used for moving and knocking down piles of sand while a leveling rake is designed to push the sand/soil down into the crown of the plant and "level" the ground. :thumbup:


----------



## Paul

Here is my homemade level rake. It's 36"x13". I bought a 10' piece of 1" sq tubing and 8' piece of 3/4" sq tubing. The two middle pieces are the 3/4" tubing at a 45 degree angle. Total metal cost was $56.00. I did use some scrap I had for the handle piece.


----------



## AZPilot

Paul said:


> Here is my homemade level rake. It's 36"x13". I bought a 10' piece of 1" sq tubing and 8' piece of 3/4" sq tubing. The two middle pieces are the 3/4" tubing at a 45 degree angle. Total metal cost was $56.00. I did use some scrap I had for the handle piece.


Nice work :thumbup: 
What type of weld, or how did you join the pieces? 
The R&R ones looks to be c channel with angle riveted together.


----------



## J_nick

AZPilot said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my homemade level rake. It's 36"x13". I bought a 10' piece of 1" sq tubing and 8' piece of 3/4" sq tubing. The two middle pieces are the 3/4" tubing at a 45 degree angle. Total metal cost was $56.00. I did use some scrap I had for the handle piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work :thumbup:
> What type of weld, or how did you join the pieces?
> The R&R ones looks to be c channel with angle riveted together.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen one in person but it looks to be spot welds and not rivets on the R&R one


----------



## Paul

The outer pieces are cut at a 45, so it's fully boxed in. I fully welded all the joints.


----------



## Buffalolawny

I just used my dads 3mtr straight ladder


----------



## HeartFixr

New member here but I thought that I would chime in. I made a tow behind lawn lute for my riding mower/RTV. It works OK but probably could use more weight, so the next time I will attach 25lb barbell weights x 2 and see if it helps. I will also compare results using a drag harrow mat and see what works better.


----------



## MasterMech

HeartFixr said:


> New member here but I thought that I would chime in. I made a tow behind lawn lute for my riding mower/RTV. It works OK but probably could use more weight, so the next time I will attach 25lb barbell weights x 2 and see if it helps. I will also compare results using a drag harrow mat and see what works better.


Love those "old" GT/GX series tractors. GX.....325? And do I spy a 44" Piranha Deck? (rare option)Nope - 42C, still not as common as the larger 48/54" options!


----------



## M1SF1T

Paul said:


> Here is my homemade level rake. It's 36"x13". I bought a 10' piece of 1" sq tubing and 8' piece of 3/4" sq tubing. The two middle pieces are the 3/4" tubing at a 45 degree angle. Total metal cost was $56.00. I did use some scrap I had for the handle piece.


Any particular reason that you did the centre tubes on 45s vs. flat the the bottom? I see on the R&R rakes all the tubes are flat on the bottom.

Building my own rake also and weighing the +/- for my design. Any suggestions you can offer, things you'd do differently after using yours for a while?

Thanks.


----------



## Bombers

Anything inside the box is structural support really. I thought about spot welding angle deflectors (quick paint edit below) to the front and back to spread the buildup sand and prevent spillage to the inside which, in theory, lessens back/forth passes.


----------



## corneliani

Morgan said:


> I just purchased this leveling rake off of Amazon this week.
> 
> Midwest 10036 Aluminum Landscape Rake, 36-Inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000C1XMY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_YhrZCbBZPB460


Home Depot sells a good Landscaoe Rake made by Razor Back, with a lifetime warranty, for $49 if you have one nearby. Item# 2916500


----------



## M1SF1T

Bombers said:


> Anything inside the box is structural support really. I thought about spot welding angle deflectors (quick paint edit below) to the front and back to spread the buildup sand and prevent spillage to the inside which, in theory, lessens back/forth passes.


Thanks @Bombers. That's good to know... I wasn't sure on the mechanics of it.

I'm thinking of doing my frame with 1" square tube and the inside lengths with 1" angle. Maybe I'll put the angle on a 45° if flat doesn't make a difference.

Yours looks good. I like the handle attachment. I'm still figuring that part out for mine...


----------



## thebmrust

I know it's summer, but contact your local high school metal shop teacher. A landscape rake would be a good simple project for student welders.


----------



## Bombers

M1SF1T said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything inside the box is structural support really. I thought about spot welding angle deflectors (quick paint edit below) to the front and back to spread the buildup sand and prevent spillage to the inside which, in theory, lessens back/forth passes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Bombers. That's good to know... I wasn't sure on the mechanics of it.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing my frame with 1" square tube and the inside lengths with 1" angle. Maybe I'll put the angle on a 45° if flat doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Yours looks good. I like the handle attachment. I'm still figuring that part out for mine...
Click to expand...

 If you go 1", I hope you go with aluminum because it will weight more than you think, especially if you go wider than 36". Mine is only 1/2" steel tubing (thin-walled at that) and a bit under 35" overall width and the weight is solid enough without sacrificing ergonomics.

Here's an alternative method for the handle attachment without having to fabricate.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15760&start=20
https://www.lowes.com/pd/SteelTek-1-1-4-in-Silver-Galvanized-Steel-Structural-Pipe-Fitting-Swivel-Base/999931090


----------



## M1SF1T

Bombers said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything inside the box is structural support really. I thought about spot welding angle deflectors (quick paint edit below) to the front and back to spread the buildup sand and prevent spillage to the inside which, in theory, lessens back/forth passes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Bombers. That's good to know... I wasn't sure on the mechanics of it.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing my frame with 1" square tube and the inside lengths with 1" angle. Maybe I'll put the angle on a 45° if flat doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Yours looks good. I like the handle attachment. I'm still figuring that part out for mine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go 1", I hope you go with aluminum because it will weight more than you think, especially if you go wider than 36". Mine is only 1/2" steel tubing (thin-walled at that) and a bit under 35" overall width and the weight is solid enough without sacrificing ergonomics.
> 
> Here's an alternative method for the handle attachment without having to fabricate.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15760&start=20
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/SteelTek-1-1-4-in-Silver-Galvanized-Steel-Structural-Pipe-Fitting-Swivel-Base/999931090
Click to expand...

I was going to do about 36" x 12". I had it at ~1.1 lbs/foot for my .100 1", tube and ~.75 lbs/foot for my angle... so give or take roughly 13/lbs total. Too much? I thought a bit of weight might be good to have? But admittedly I've never used a tool like this. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

